# Iraq To Insist On US Troop Withdrawal



## ccheese (Jul 8, 2008)

IRAQI SECURITY ADVISER: IRAQ WILL INSIST ON U.S. TROOP WITHDRAWAL TIMETABLE

BAGHDAD — Iraq's national security adviser said Tuesday his country will not accept any security deal with the United States unless it contains specific dates for the withdrawal of U.S.-led forces.

The comments by Mouwaffak al-Rubaie were the strongest yet by an Iraqi official about the deal now under negotiation with U.S. officials. It came a day after Iraq's prime minister first said publicly that he expects the pending troop deal with the United States to have some type of timetable for withdrawal.
U.S. President George W. Bush has said he opposes a timetable. The White House said Monday it did not believe al-Maliki was proposing a rigid timeline for U.S. troop withdrawals.

U.S. officials had no immediate comment Tuesday on al-Rubaie's words.

Al-Rubaie spoke to reporters after briefing Grand Ayatollah Ali al-Sistani in Najaf on the progress of the government's security efforts, and the talks.

"Our stance in the negotiations underway with the American side will be strong ... We will not accept any memorandum of understanding that doesn't have specific dates to withdraw foreign forces from Iraq," al-Rubaie sid.

Some type of agreement between the United States and Iraq is needed to keep U.S. troops in Iraq after a U.N. mandate expires at year's end.

Iraq's government has felt increasingly confident in recent weeks about its authority and the country's improved stability, and Iraqi officials have sharpened their public stance in the negotiations considerably in just the last few days.

Violence in Iraq has fallen to its lowest level in four years. The change has been driven by the 2007 buildup of American forces, the Sunni tribal revolt against Al Qaeda in Iraq and crackdowns against Shiite militias and Sunni extremists.

This from Fox News....

Charles


----------



## DBII (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm I the only one confused by this?

DBII


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 8, 2008)

Was inevitable...

Probably for the best anyhow.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 8, 2008)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again. Get the troops out and let
the Arabs fight among themselves... [You're turn Erich]

Charles


----------



## Erich (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes Charles I'd like to see Israel take our place with no holds barred and they would make the Persians cream in their pants, the morons

nobody is stinking listening, I wrote Bushy 3 times for my Velodrome .............no answer the quack

piss on the mid-east, after 2 full tours a relative goes back in September behind enemy lines ......... again !


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 8, 2008)

If they dont want us there, then lets get the hell out!!!!!!!!!!!!

Iraq has just handed the GOP a golden opportunity to undercut Obama!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erich (Jul 8, 2008)

sys but before we do leave .......................... a little surprise for that little shrimp in Iran


----------



## Haztoys (Jul 8, 2008)

Erich said:


> sys but before we do leave .......................... a little surprise for that little shrimp in Iran



I'm with Erich ...And thats how I would of done it from the start... Pound the hell out of them and get out..No one has ever won over there and never well..They want us out ..Fine by me...


----------



## renrich (Jul 8, 2008)

I would not count on seeing US troops completely out of Iraq anytime soon.


----------



## Erich (Jul 8, 2008)

sadly you are correct we will be there for some time as well as the bordering mid-east countries

but indeed I would luv to see them pound it out tribally as in times of old, the strongest survives, 

~ get us home !


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 8, 2008)

With the significant change in the Iraqi indigenous troops ability to function, I see a troop withdrawal looming. This is already being echoed by the Pentagon for a massive shift of forces. But all US troops. Not a chance in hell. Put us more in a support roll... airpower, SOC strikes, C3I, etc. But let the Iraqi's begin to demonstrate their want for freedom (and the costs that come along with it). The oil currently flowing from Iraq is at an all time high, revenues are $70B/year, terrorism is down, deaths are down...

So despite what the liberals have been hoping and praying for, this tide has turned and the US (and Iraqis) are actually winning. Now to pick the timing of the troop withdrawals so as not to lose that momentum and create a huge sucking sound centered in Baghdad.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 8, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> So despite what the liberals have been hoping and praying for, this tide has turned and the US (and Iraqis) are actually winning. Now to pick the timing of the troop withdrawals so as not to lose that momentum and create a huge sucking sound centered in Baghdad.



From what I understand, Baghdad sucks anyway. *g* I served over on the Pacific side, in submarines, but my brother's been there several times. Voluntarily. 

As stated before, that part of the world has been fighting itself for thousands of years. We're not going to change anything overnight. Best the US could hope for is to get a fairly stable regime in place that might start making those minute, small, tiny changes that in the long run will result in an overall better lifestyle/living condition/etc for the region. I don't think we'll EVER get all of the US troops out, unless there's a major political nuke dropped and we have to scurry home in a massive flood of international embarrassment. We'll keep bases there, kinda like the chaperone at the Prom. They'll do their own thing, and we'll stick around offering our presence and maybe some "joint training ops" that might "happen to catch" some insurgents or something in the crossfire. Oops. We'll pull a good portion back, but still leave some forces there. Besides...its like Bush said (and no matter your political stance, you gotta see the logic of this one), if you give a timetable for pulling out the troops, all you really do is tell the enemy when to start striking again. And where. They're gonna figure out when certain bases go down to minimum staffing (or get closed altogether, or taken over by local forces), and start picking up their activities again. No sense in televising it.


----------



## Haztoys (Jul 8, 2008)

I find it strange how people think that the war can or could be won... Do ones ever won over there..So why do some think we can now ... All we can do is slow them down ..And put them off...


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 8, 2008)

On one hand, I don't think we can ever "win", because we're fighting a mindset, not a uniform. We would have to completely and totally wipe out any and every believer in various religious sects to "win". However....regardless of what's going on over in the Middle East....you gotta admit: we haven't been attacked on the mainland US since we went over and started kicking butt.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 8, 2008)

And that is really the key. Folks can argue that prevention of further mainland attacks was the the "reason" we went to war, but in actuality it was. We went to war to stabalize an area that is the engine for the world's economy...oil. I don't mind saying it. Because if that region EVER goes to hell and a handbasket where oil is disrupted...not just to the US, but to any of the world's major economies, the US economy will go to sh!t. And if folks think they are losing money in this mild recession, wait until some Asshat dictator shuts off energy to the Pacific Rim, China or India by making a stupid decision like... dropping a nuke on Isreal. Say goodbye to any retirement plans you might have.


----------



## davparlr (Jul 8, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> And that is really the key. Folks can argue that prevention of further mainland attacks was the the "reason" we went to war, but in actuality it was. We went to war to stabalize an area that is the engine for the world's economy...oil. I don't mind saying it. Because if that region EVER goes to hell and a handbasket where oil is disrupted...not just to the US, but to any of the world's major economies, the US economy will go to sh!t. And if folks think they are losing money in this mild recession, wait until some Asshat dictator shuts off energy to the Pacific Rim, China or India by making a stupid decision like... dropping a nuke on Isreal. Say goodbye to any retirement plans you might have.



You are correct. Many people want us out, but, believe me, we are only in the starting cycle of global oil competition and we WILL NOT be able to quickly substitute other sources of energy within decades. Those who think we can are foolish. The middle east contains over 50% of the world easy access oil. Iran wants to dominate entire area and is actively pursuing the atomic bomb. Syria would like one also. Arab terrorist would like nothing better than to see this area explode and cut off oil to the west. Remember, just the hint of uncertainly in this area will cause oil prices to go up. I believe that most of the thoughtful leaders in the west, including Obama, is starting to understand that 70 to 100k of the worlds best troops sitting between Syria and Iran and above Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, etc., is a good thing. I just can't believe that people think that we would be better off with that area in chaos.

I think the desire of Iraq for us to give date of removal is purely political. I don't think they would really like to be threatened by Iran.


----------



## renrich (Jul 9, 2008)

Matt, well put and an accurate appraisal. It is remarkable how the news media has changed in the coverage of the Iraq situation and the dimocrat stance also. A year or so ago all one could hear from the mainstream media and the likes of pelosi and reid was the "war" was lost and we have to get out and Bush lied and his policies were a failure. Unfortunately we will have a hard time discovering whether the strategy of the Iraq adventure was or is successful because of how hard it is to prove a negative. Even if secret documents are revealed in the future showing that some terrorist event was thwarted by the Patriot Act or that terrorist efforts were diverted by the Iraq conflict it will be ignored by all but academics and the Bush administration will get little credit. Dav, IMO your appraisal is on the button.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 9, 2008)

DBII said:


> I'm I the only one confused by this?
> 
> DBII





DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Was inevitable...
> 
> Probably for the best anyhow.



A Thank you note from Baghdad.  


Dear America! Thank you so much for your help.... Now get the F*uck Out!

   

Some Allies....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 9, 2008)

> Dear America! Thank you so much for your help.... Now get the F*uck Out!
> 
> Some Allies....



Don't think for a minute that any Mid-East Country (Government), save Isreal, are our Allies. They tolerate us, that's about it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> They tolerate us, that's about it.



Only when we sell them weapons and buy their oil.


----------



## renrich (Jul 9, 2008)

There are many diplomatic goings ons that do not make the headlines that may bring about a new era of politics in the middle east. This new era could be as important and sudden as the crumbling of the Berlin Wall and the disentegration of Soviet Russia. We could see, in the near future, agreements between Syria and Israel and a great lessening of tensions between Iran, Iraq and the rest of the world.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 9, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Don't think for a minute that any Mid-East Country (Government), save Isreal, are our Allies. They tolerate us, that's about it.



I think you are right about that!!!!

Unfortunatly I think that the idea of a "free democratic Iraq - an ally in the war" {on terror} is just like building a sand-castle - the {Islamic} tide is coming in, to wash away all of your work....


By the way Ren, I hope I'm wrong about this you are right. I will happly eat crow if I turn out to be incorrect, if I'm just being a pessimist. 

{But I wouldn't bet my house on it}


----------



## renrich (Jul 9, 2008)

FB, I hope your pessimism is unwarranted. I certainly can understand it. There is so much disinformation and misinformation and flat out lying which circulates both in the media and online, it is hard to know what to believe. Just an example: today I heard on the radio(fox news) that "Iran has tested a new missile capable of reaching Israel. This is calculated to show the world that Iran is capable of damaging Israel if they want to," or something to that effect. The first part of that is news but the rest is supposition on the writer's part which is his opinion and should not be in a newscast. What he said may be true but he has no way of knowing for sure. If he wanted to be accurate he could have said,"Iran today tested a new missile. Military experts believe the missile has the range to reach Israel!" We are bombarded by that sort of crap constantly and the public's mood and opinions are shaped by that. I wish there was some way to put a stop to it but "lots of luck."


----------



## javlin (Jul 9, 2008)

renrich said:


> FB, I hope your pessimism is unwarranted. I certainly can understand it. There is so much disinformation and misinformation and flat out lying which circulates both in the media and online, it is hard to know what to believe. Just an example: today I heard on the radio(fox news) that "Iran has tested a new missile capable of reaching Israel. This is calculated to show the world that Iran is capable of damaging Israel if they want to," or something to that effect. The first part of that is news but the rest is supposition on the writer's part which is his opinion and should not be in a newscast. What he said may be true but he has no way of knowing for sure. If he wanted to be accurate he could have said,"Iran today tested a new missile. Military experts believe the missile has the range to reach Israel!" We are bombarded by that sort of crap constantly and the public's mood and opinions are shaped by that. I wish there was some way to put a stop to it but "lots of luck."



It was also stated in that same broadcast the missles could reach American ships hahahah  Yea and we shoot them down.Hell the Israeli's already showed Syria how good there new missle defense system was they got from Russia.The Fox news report made it sound so much like a credible threat and my first action was laughter while driving and then "we shoot them out of the sky" and so would Israel.


----------



## Erich (Jul 9, 2008)

if Israel was overall threatened we would see an immediate thumping of that little shrimp by the small state, it's just a matter of time really. The Iranian stooge wants to get popped so he can feel like he will have the life-blood to unify the Muslim nations against Israel


----------



## Haztoys (Jul 9, 2008)

renrich said:


> There are many diplomatic goings ons that do not make the headlines that may bring about a new era of politics in the middle east. This new era could be as important and sudden as the crumbling of the Berlin Wall and the disentegration of Soviet Russia. We could see, in the near future, agreements between Syria and Israel and a great lessening of tensions between Iran, Iraq and the rest of the world.



I hope your right.. it could go ether way ...


----------



## Freebird (Jul 9, 2008)

javlin said:


> It was also stated in that same broadcast the missles could reach American ships hahahah  Yea and we shoot them down.Hell the Israeli's already showed Syria how good there new missle defense system was they got from Russia.The Fox news report made it sound so much like a credible threat and my first action was laughter while driving and then "we shoot them out of the sky" and so would Israel.



Remember the Patriot missiles that were sent to defend Israel? Some of the Scud's got through....

What is the effectivness of a Patriot? 70%? 80%? So if 5 millisles are launched at Tel Aviv only 1 will get through...


Anyways there is really no need for a missile. The Iranians pack their warheads by camel across Iraq Syria {after their toadies in Iraq's Parliment boot out the US troops}. Then the nuke tipped rockets are fired into Israel from the West Bank.


----------



## javlin (Jul 9, 2008)

```
Remember the Patriot missiles that were sent to defend Israel? Some of the Scud's got through....

What is the effectivness of a Patriot? 70%? 80%? So if 5 millisles are launched at Tel Aviv only 1 will get through
```
...

That was then and this is now, technology has come along since then.Now should they launch 10 or so(one target) yea you might have a point but right now I might gamble Iran does not have that many to launch on two fronts(U.S.N and Isarel).The point might change in 2-4 yrs though and the most critical word is TEST launch;can they hit anything yet??


----------



## renrich (Jul 10, 2008)

Remember the report I quoted was on Fox radio, not FCN and I believe it was an AP report.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Only when we sell them weapons and buy their oil.



Imagine if we'd stop buying their oil...who else would buy, where would they get money....they'd travel backwards in many ways....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2008)

Its pretty hard to go back much further than the stone age, which is where they are at now. The governments over there keep their people down. The only ones who actually see any of them oney are the the people in the government.

That is why they keep them uneducated, so they dont know any better.


----------



## Erich (Jul 10, 2008)

seems almost comical as the Persians have quite a bit of educated youth, the country is actually quite well off financially and for the younger set to allow such a jerk off run their country un-opposed puzzles me.


----------



## davparlr (Jul 10, 2008)

Erich said:


> seems almost comical as the Persians have quite a bit of educated youth, the country is actually quite well off financially and for the younger set to allow such a jerk off run their country un-opposed puzzles me.



They wanted "change", and got it.


----------



## cougar32d (Jul 10, 2008)

I will not serve where my orders come from corrupt Iraqi a-hole who has his own agenda...no thanks. Lets carefully pull out and leave it to them so they can knock each other off!


----------

